
Containerizing in the world of Minecraft - ingve
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/11/containerizing-in-the-real-world-of-Minecraft.html
======
laarc
This is a series of articles designed to teach you the basics of
containerization, but it sounds like you'll come away with some pretty
powerful knowledge. Kudos to the author.

~~~
juliaferraioli
Thanks! I had to make some tradeoffs in efficiency in exchange for clarity in
explanations, but I think it will get people started.

